# Just went to vet



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

we just got back from the vet. I had Harley weighed he was 6 1/2 lbs! He is 5 mths old. I asked how big he thought he would get and he guessed around 7 1/2.I was alittle disapointed,thought he was supposed to be smaller than that. oh well.....he had a little infection in the corner of his eye. got antibiotic and an ointment. his tearstaining was getting bad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Were you expecting him to be smaller? How big were his parents? That's usually a pretty good indication of how big a puppy will get and what kind of adult coat he'll have.

I think 7-8 pounds is a nice size. Health-wise, it's generally better to have them a little larger instead of too small. 

Did you ask your vet about his itchy skin?


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

no I didn't mention the itching. My husband had given him the bath so I kinda am suspecting he didn't rinse him well enough.We had used an oatmeal shampoo the last time & he was fine. But I just love the Petsilk smell & it made his coat so soft.So,we'll just keep an eye on the bathing.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Glad to hear Harley is healthy!!  Peanut is full grown and only 5 pounds. There are more thing to worry about when they stay small. My vet told me to double Peanut's weight at 3 or 4 months to estimate his full grown weight. I don't know how accurate that is, but it was just about right for Peanut.


----------

